
Launching the world’s most affordable solar-powered light - sethbannon
https://medium.com/@baumgardt/launching-the-world-s-most-affordable-solar-powered-light-9a2398c6c6fa
======
tomcampbell
The $5 USD retail looks suspiciously like $47.95, or am I missing something
[1]? Could not see a sku w/out charger, though [2]

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/d-light-Rechargeable-S300-Lantern-
Char...](http://www.amazon.com/d-light-Rechargeable-S300-Lantern-
Charger/dp/B00BJE7K18/)

[2]
[http://www.amazon.com/d-light/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_3023737011?i...](http://www.amazon.com/d-light/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_3023737011?ie=UTF8&node=3023737011&field-
lbr_brands_browse-bin=d.light)

~~~
imaginenore
Regardless, $5 seems doable. Rechargeable batteries are cheap. LED lights are
dirt cheap. Solar panels are pricey, but I see some 1W ones for under $5 on
Amazon, which means they probably cost $1-2 in bulk.

[http://www.amazon.com/Weiheng®1pc-181ma-Solar-Module-
Charger...](http://www.amazon.com/Weiheng®1pc-181ma-Solar-Module-
Charger/dp/B00LSED8GA/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Weiheng®1-1w-183ma-Solar-Module-
Charge...](http://www.amazon.com/Weiheng®1-1w-183ma-Solar-Module-
Charger/dp/B00LSE09D0/)

~~~
grimman
Given that, around here anyway, solar powered "night lights" for use outdoors
are very prevalent and only set you back about a dollar a piece... $5
certainly seems very possible.

Now these lights I'm talking about are really quite dim (and omni-
directional), but they really are disgustingly cheap as well.

A product designed to be of practical use rather than almost purely for
decoration, and at 5x the price point, would most likely fare _a lot_ better.

Edit: Would "likely" fare better? Obviously it does. I seem to have lost track
of the point I was trying to make, namely the price. XD

------
rmetzler
What about the gravity light? Solar-powered is good, but the sun isn't
available for a few hours every day. Gravity is there all the time.

[http://gravitylight.org/](http://gravitylight.org/)

------
akshayB
I feel that the Gravity Light is the way to go because it can work throughout
the whole night. It is totally independent of Sun or any weather conditions.

------
acd
The statement that it is the most afforadable is not true.

There are bottles that refracts light in liquid invented by a Brazilian car
mechanic Alfredo Moser.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2393454/Brazi...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2393454/Brazilian-
mechanic-uses-plastic-water-bottles-bleach-create-LIGHT--
illuminating-1million-homes.html)

~~~
imaginenore
They don't work at night.

------
zeckalpha
What about soda bottle lights with bleach?

[http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-build-a-SOLAR-
BOTTLE-...](http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-build-a-SOLAR-BOTTLE-BULB/)

~~~
aaron695
How do they charge a mobile? A very important job. Perhaps more so than the
light.

~~~
mkesper
This one doesn't, either.

